# Megaupload.com down: FBI geht gegen Betreiber vor



## sascha (20 Januar 2012)

*Megaupload.com war einer der bekanntesten und beliebtesten Filehoster der Welt. Jetzt ist Schluss damit: Das amerikanische FBI ist gegen die mutmaßlichen Verantwortlichen des Sharehosters vorgegangen. Sieben mutmaßliche Betreiber und Helfer wurden gefasst.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/01/megaupload-com-down-fbi-geht-gegen-betreiber-vor-5502


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2012)

Unter den sieben Hauptverdächtigen sind vier in Neuseeland in Haft genommen worden, darunter drei deutsche (sagt mein Radio gerade). Damit stellt sich mir konkret die Frage, ob _Kimble_ sich unter den Hauptverdächtigen befindet.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Februar 2010 erstand Schmitz das Chrisco Mansion in Coatesville im Wert von 15 Millionen Euro, Neuseelands teuerste Privatimmobilie.[15] In Neuseeland tritt Schmitz unter dem Namen _Kim Dotcom_ auf.[16] Laut eines Artikels des Magazins Investigate vom April 2010 ist Schmitz in den Firmenarchiven von Hongkong unter dem Namen _Kim Tim Jim Vestor_ verzeichnet. Angeblich fungiert als Geschäftsführer von unter anderem _Megaupload Ltd._ und _Megarotic Ltd._[17]
> Als Mitbegründer von Megaupload wurde Schmitz 2011 wegen mutmaßlicher Urheberrechtsverletzungen von dem Unternehmen _Perfect 10_, das im Bereich urheberrechtlich geschützter Werke und Medien für Erwachsene tätig ist, auf 5 Millionen US-Dollar Schadensersatz verklagt.[18][19][20] Die Klage endete mit einem Vergleich in unbekannter Höhe.[21]


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2012)

Du meinst die Firma Megaupload Limited, Company # 0835149, die bis 2003 "Data Protect Limited" hieß?
Gib mir 'n paar Minuten


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2012)

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/raubkopien-die-spur-von-megauploadcom-fuehrt-nach-zug


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Januar 2012)

daraus


> Intelligent Media: Basis für Adressbuchschwindel
> 
> M. «Scuz» O. erschuf sich in seinen Jugendjahren in der deutschen Hackerszene einigen Respekt. Er war es etwa, der einen Software-Emulator «UAE» des in den 80er-Jahren äusserst beliebten Heimcomputers «Amiga» auf die Windows-Plattform portierte. Seine Affinität zu Computern bestand schon früh. Es war darum nur folgerichtig, dass er am Institut für Informatik an der Technischen Universität München studierte.
> 
> ...


C.B., herzlich Willkommen bei Springer


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Damit stellt sich mir konkret die Frage, ob _Kimble_ sich unter den Hauptverdächtigen befindet.


Die Frage ist damit beantwortet:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/raubkopien-die-spur-von-megauploadcom-fuehrt-nach-zug
> 
> 
> > http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-shut-down-120119/


Neulich hat mir ein/der Anwalt des Verdächtigen "Kim Dotcom" eine Autogrammkarte von ihm versprochen. Mal sehen, ob die Zusage nun eingehalten wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2012)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...er-playboy-mit-hang-zu-groessenwahn-1.1262725


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2012)

PS:


> Bei ihm war derzeit alles "Mega": Auch "Megavideo", "Megarotic" und "Megaporn" gehören zum "Kimpire"


nur mega-downloads hat ihm jemand weggeschnappt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2012)

who exactly is K.S.?
ein toll gemachter Bericht
http://www.3news.co.nz/The-mystery-of-Kim-Schmitz/tabid/367/articleID/151976/Default.aspx


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> D..... eine Autogrammkarte von ihm versprochen. Mal sehen, ob die Zusage nun eingehalten wird.


Dat wird nüscht! Glaube kaum, dass der Anwalt aus der bayerischen Provinz gegen den Ami sticht:



> Der jüngst von der Polizei in Gewahrsam genommene Megaupload-Gründer Kim Schmitz wird im kommenden Prozess vom Staranwalt Robert Bennett verteidigt. Bennet hat in der Vergangenheit unter anderem den Ex-Präsidenten der USA, Bill Clinton, im Fall Lewinsky vor Gericht vertreten.


http://www.pcgames.de/Internet-Them...anwalt-Bennett-verteidigt-Kim-Schmitz-864863/


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2012)

Bennett hätte ich ja eher als Verteidiger von W.T. in Osnabrück erwartet. Immerhin verbindet den Österreicher und den Ex-Präsidenten die Angewohnheit, Zigarren zu missbrauchen. _Derartige_ Perversitäten (ich betone: _derartige_) sind von Herrn D. ja nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Januar 2012)

Bennett hat sein Mandat niedergelegt



> Derweil hat der Rechtsanwalt Robert S. Bennett sein Mandat niedergelegt. Noch am Freitag hatte Bennett angekündigt, Megaupload vor Gericht zu vertreten. Am Montag erklärte der Anwalt jedoch, er könne die Verteidigung aufgrund von Interessenkonflikten nicht übernehmen.


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2012)

Na dann wird man auf die zweite Garde zurück greifen. Stellt sich mir aber wieder eine Frage, nämlich nach der Zulassung vor einem Gericht in den USA. Die Haftbefehle sind doch sicher amerikanische, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2012)

K.S. ist frei und die Süddeutsche (J.B.) kommentiert:


> K.S. ist gegen Kaution vorerst raus aus dem Gefängnis. Das ist ein kleines, aber bemerkenswertes Zeichen gegen die juristische Macht der USA im Staat Neuseeland. Die Hollywood-Konzerne hatten gegen den Deutschen wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen Front gemacht. Ob und zu was S. verurteilt wird, muss man abwarten.





> In der Debatte wird kaum beachtet, dass mit der Freiheit des Dateitausches auch das freie Recht auf Informationsaustausch betroffen ist - ohne Einschränkungen bezüglich der verwendeten Technik oder der Dateigröße.





> Auf Megaupload laden die Nutzer dann die Wunsch-Datei herunter. Dort werden sie mit Werbung konfrontiert, der ersten Erlösquelle solcher Firmen. Die zweite besteht im Premiumkonzept: Wer viele Dateien besonders schnell herunterladen will, muss extra zahlen.





> Auch der offizielle Preis von Filmen und CDs dürfte in vielen Fällen nicht haltbar sein: 500 Millionen Dollar an Schaden sollen die Megaupload-Nutzer verursacht haben, 175 Millionen soll allein S. kassiert haben. Doch das bedeutet nur, dass die Nutzer bereit waren, 175 Millionen Dollar für Dateien und Service zu zahlen.


Ist eigentlich sicher, dass S. die 175 Mio für die Premiumdienste kassiert hat oder sind da auch Einnahmen aus anderen Quellen enthalten? Falls letzteres der Fall wäre, könnte J.B. seine Argumentation nicht ganz aufrecht erhalten. Ich habe aber eigentlich keine große Lust mehr, über Artikel der Süddeutschen nachzudenken. Ist ja auch schwer für mich, als Teil der Idiotae, oder?


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2012)

derjeremy schrieb:


> ....ich weiß nicht, ob die nutzer bereit sind, soviel geld für datein und service auszugeben


Für Otto Normalo ist so was in der Tat schwer nachvollziehbar. Stell dir doch aber mal die Tatsache vor, dass der Dienst global, weltweit genutzt wurde und nicht nur von ein paar tausend Deutschen. Der Umsatz stammt offensichtlich von angemeldeten Premiumnutzern, also solchen, die gerne gesaugt haben und auch gerne bereit waren, dafür zu bezahlen. Der Umfang im Einzelfall lässt dabei kaum Raum zu Spekulationen, denn es geht um die Masse! Viele Leute haben mit Kreditkarte bezahlt und sie haben bei weitem weniger bezahlt, als sie für die Originale. Diese waren sicher in vielen Fällen gar nicht oder noch nicht verfügbar, als das Interesse der Nutzer vorlag.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2012)

Der Stern lässt sich in seiner aktuellen Ausgabe recht human aus: http://www.stern.de/1831521.html


> http://www.stern.de/magazin/heft/stern-nr-22-2452012-dick-im-geschaeft-1830761.html
> 
> 
> > _stern_ Nr. 22, 24.5.2012 Dick im Geschäft  Das bizarre Leben des Hochstaplers und Internet-Millionärs Kim Schmitz, der mit seinen Geschäften Hollywood fast in den Wahnsinn trieb


 
Weiß jemand, wo es diesen Artikel als Download beziehen kann?


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2012)

http://www.stern.de/magazin/emagazine/diese-woche-im-stern-dick-im-geschaeft-1831521.html


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2012)

Deine Antwort ist leider nicht zielführend.
Seinen Link zu wiederholen hilft ihm nicht weiter. Er will den Artikel in Textform ...


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2012)

Außer dem mittlerweile nicht mehr verfügbaren Video gibt es keine Textversion von stern.de im WWW sondern nur als Printversion  im Zeitschriftenladen.
http://www.stern.de/magazin/emagazine/diese-woche-im-stern-dick-im-geschaeft-1831139.html


> Dick im Geschäft: Das bizarre Leben des Hochstaplers und Internet-Millionärs Kim Schmitz Das Video ist nicht mehr verfügbar!


Das deutsche Aufklärungsblatt ist auskunftsfreudiger:
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/kim...it-im-tonstudio-verbringen-24305844.bild.html
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/kim...ler-als-john-banks-umfrage-24125592.bild.html


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2012)

Danke jupp11 für die Links zu Bild, kann sich doch der geneigte Leser damit sein Bild machen.





jupp11 schrieb:


> ...nur als Printversion im Zeitschriftenladen...


Das ist schade, wird sich somit aber nicht ändern lassen. Mein Archiv "lebt" von Downloads und eingescannte Artikel aus der Zeitschrift sind nur der halbe Spaß. Außerdem macht sich zu Schulungszwecken ein Original immer besser als die geringwertige Kopie. Deshalb meine Suche danach.


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

Frankfurter Rundschau am 01.11.2012 schrieb:
			
		

> ...._[er]_ ist wieder da. Besser gesagt .... Megaupload 2.0 zum Teilen von Dateien. Er bereite die neue Version vor, verkündete _[...]_ vollmundig. Losgehen soll es ganz symbolisch: am Jahrestag seiner Festnahme im Januar.
> 
> ...weiterlesen


----------



## Heiko (15 November 2012)

Schau Dir den mal auf Twitter an. Da gehts richtig rund.


----------

